# I dropped my puppy on his head



## CanucksStar#17

I can't go into details right now because I'm to shaken up but I dropped my puppy by accident on his head. He was yelping for quite a while but then I got him calmed down fed him some treats and now he is whining but playing with my bigger dogs. I can't tell if he is whining in pain or if he is just trying to get the other dogs to play with him since they are completely ignoring him. He is also in the hump everything you see stage right now and my other dogs are who he humps the most, so I am hoping the whining is for them. I am so worried about him!!!! I shone a light in his pupils and they shrunk with the light and before one second where back to normal size, I read that is a good thing. Does that mean he will be alright? 
There is no way I can bring him to the vet tonight even if I wanted too. I can't drive yet and my parents aren't home from a wedding, and won't want to be driving for 2 hours (one way) tonight. Please let me know if you thing he will be OK.


----------



## CanucksStar#17

I put my older dogs away and he has stopped whining. He is acting like his normal self but I am still worried out of my mind about him!


----------



## mom of caesar

Checking his pupils was very smart. A lot of people wouldn't think to do this. I don't know how old he is but that's why it's so important to try and be gentle with them, especially when playing. It sounds as though he might be ok. If he eats ok and doesn't start throwing up or acting unusual in the next 24 hours then he should be fine. Puppies bounce back pretty well usually.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

If you are concerned you need to speak to a vet. We cannot diagnose your puppy for you, we are not vets. Internet advice must never be taken in place of genuine veterinary care.
Keep a very close eye on him, he could have a concussion or a skull fracture.


----------



## pigeonsheep

He was 21 weeks in march. I get confused when people go by weeks and not months but is he still a puppy now? I think he's around 9 months. Poor guy  I hope he didn't hit his molera


----------



## CanucksStar#17

He is 9 months old. I don't think he hit the top of his head it was more his left side, he was licking his mouth a lot for a couple minutes but isn't any more. He seems totally normal now. 

Wicked Pixie, I wasn't expecting you to diagnose my puppy, as I understand you aren't vets, I figured you have all likely had scares like this and would at least let me know if you thought anything was wrong. If I was getting extremely worried that there was something wrong with him I would get him to the vet ASAP! 

pigeonsheep Haha I didn't even realize I wrote 21 weeks! I hate it when people do weeks instead of months! I think I just counted in weeks and forgot to put the weeks into months. 

Thank You everyone and I just pray my puppy will be OK!!!


----------



## susan davis

Hopefully your pup is OK. I think just careful watching is good. Try the flashlight in his eyes a couple of times a day for 2-3 days. You were great in thinking of this! Is a medical background in your history?


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs

Don't fuss over him too much. I know you may want to, but you just want him to take falls & spills in stride, not break down and cry! Especially if he fell from human arms. If you fuss and worry he'll start getting nervous about the situation, and there's no need! Human arms are the safest place you can be!!!

We know that vets are expensive, but if you worry lots you should go see one. Sitting around and worrying about your puppy will only make him worry, too!

Every one of us has made mistakes! I'm a dog groomer so I table train my dogs, and any table is high for a chihuahua! I was table training Ponyo on my dining room table with treats one day and put her in a "stay" while I went to get my phone. In NO TIME she had investigated the bag, gotten it stuck on her head, then ran off the table in panic. She looked like a little shark running around the house with the foil bag like a fin on her head! :laughing6: My husband and I were laughing, but we were shook up at the beginning because we thought she was really hurt & traumatized... but once we got her settled and looked her over she acted normally. 


...I will say it was really funny watching her run around the house with a bag on her head... LOL I'M A TERRIBLE OWNER!!!


----------



## CanucksStar#17

Thanks so much everyone!!!! Thank you for not just telling me to leave everything and take him to the vet (unless I think something is off) I posted on a different forum and everyone is saying to take him to the vet and that if I can't do that then I shouldn't have dogs. 

MaddieLovesDogs Ponyo is adorable and you are not a terrible owner! Like you said we all make mistakes. 
Thanks again everyone, you are all lovely people


----------



## CanucksStar#17

Susan Davis 
No I don't have a medical background. My dad's dad was a doctor but he died before I was born. The most medical experience I have is watching Grey's Anatomy  I looked up online what to do and one of the things told me to check his pupils and if they did what they where supposed to do then he should be fine.


----------



## BlueJax

Sorry to hear that accident happened!

Observe for any confused/off behavior, signs of vomiting, and trouble walking. Making sure his pupils are equal and reactive to light is a good test too. Keep watching the little guy, but sounds like he should be ok.


----------



## susan davis

How is your puppy doing now? Hopefully he is just fine, and he and you can go about your normal lives!


----------



## CanucksStar#17

He seems fine. I just want to thank everyone again for you help!!!


----------



## Huly

woohoo great news


----------



## Wicked Pixie

So glad he is OK


----------

